

Request a Free Ebook: Happy Holidays from the Programming Newsletter Team - evandrix
http://www.oreilly.com/pub/get/prognews

======
chmaynard
In order to request a free Ebook, this site requires that I create an account
and log in. I'm ok with that. However, because I'm using Safari with the
Ghostery extension, the site reports that "There was a problem loading the
login page." I'm not willing to pause blocking, so I guess I'm out of luck.

